# What's inside a Curtis?



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been looking at using a Curtis KD72301 and a PM motor(Mars ME0709) on my weak-hybrid project. 

I'm wondering if there are mechanical (non-solidstate) replays inside the Curtis. 

Because, I'm wondering if it would be possible to switch from forward drive mode, into regen mode rapidly. Maybe 3 seconds in drive and 4 seconds in regen. Back and forth, using a small computer board to switch the modes and set the 0 to 5V on the regen & throttle inputs.

This is something I wouldn't want to do, if there were metal relays in the Curtis that would possiblely wear out in a couple of months.


----------

